# Dx help - Venous Distention



## jop1155 (Apr 8, 2011)

I work for a family doc, his notes say "Jugular Venous Distention" can anyone tell me what the code for this, I've looked everywhere I can think of.  Thanks


----------



## NikhilCPC (Apr 8, 2011)

*dx help*

hi could you plz more sepcifiy this ....



Regards,
Nikhil


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 8, 2011)

This question was asked previously, so I'm just going to post the link and quote the answer.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=40219



ohn0disaster said:


> aka Jugular Venous Pressure (JVP)
> *Index*: _Pressure_
> 
> venous, increased 459.89.
> ...


----------

